# [HowTo] die 2te Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpen Modus umschalten



## dorow (28. November 2008)

*Anleitung für HPPS Plus V2.1 *​ 

Inspiriert von dem Beitrag von der8auer habe ich mir mal meine eigenen Gedanken über die Steuerung der Programme gemacht. Und das ist dabei herausgekommen. 
Link zum Beitrag von der8auer.

Ich erkläre hier wie man die Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe so umbaut das man alle 4 Betriebsmoden frei Einstellen (Ansteuern) kann. Die Auslesung und Aktivierung erfolgt jeweils beim Start der Pumpe. In manchen anderen Beschreibungen ist immer nur ein Schalter für den Power Modus verbaut worden, was mir nicht reicht. Da ich alle Einstellungen verwenden will die mir die Pumpe zur Verfügung stellt.
Dieser Mod ist notwendig da man die Pumpe nicht über die Spannung regeln kann.
Folgende Betriebsmoden stehen zur Auswahl:

J1 off J2 off – Normalmodus / Aufnahme in Watt 2-3
J1 on J2 off – Powermodus / Aufnahme in Watt 3-6 
J1 off J2 on - Silentmodus / Aufnahme in Watt 1,5-2,5
J1 on J2 on - Automodus / Aufnahme in Watt 2-7

Durchflusswerte der einzelnen Betribesmoden.

Normalmodus:   43,85 L/h
Powermodus:    50,05 L/h
Silentmodus:     32,20 L/h
Automodus:      55,69 L/h


Die Dauerlaufeignung wird durch diese Eingriffe nicht beeinflusst!

*Technisches Infoblatt zur HPPS+ Pumpe*

Benötigte Materialien: 1m Litze
1 DIP Schalter mit Anschlüsse nach unten
Lötkolben, Lötzinn, Lötfett, Heißkleber 

*Schritt 1 *

Pumpe Auseinandernehmen wie auf dem Foto zu sehn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 2*

Um den DIP Schalter von außen zu erreichen schneidet man ein Loch in die blaue Kappe. Dazu legt man den DIP Schalter auf den Deckel und zeichnet drum herum, nun nimmt man sich einen DREHMEL oder etwas ähnliches und fertigt den Ausschnitt an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 3*

Jetzt schneidet man 4 gleich lange (ca. 13cm) Stücke von der Litze zu.
Man sollte die Platine mit etwas Klebestreifen fixzieren, damit sie nicht verrutschen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 4*

Nun lötet man die Kabel an die 4 Lötpunkte auf der Platine. Wenn man die Kabelenden so kurz wie möglich hält, kann man auf Schrumpfschlauch verzichten.
*Aber nicht die Punkte miteinander verbinden!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 5*

Die anderen Enden der Kabel müssen nun noch an den DIP Schalter gelötet werden. Dazu nimmt man die beiden Kabel von J1 und lötet diese an die beiden Pins wo vorne die 1 Aufgedruckt ist. Für J2 dasselbe, halt nur an den 2 Anschluss auf den DIP Schalter.

*Schritt 6*

Den DIP Schalter befestigt man mit Heißkleber gleich neben dem Strom Anschluss. Die Kabel werden mit etwas Klebestreifen auf der Platine befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 7*

Nun wieder alles zusammen bauen und fertig ist der MOD.
Schiebt man jetzt den 1 Schlter runter schließt sich somit der 1 Schaltkreis auf J1.
Schiebt man jetzt den 2 Schlter runter schließt sich somit der 2 Schaltkreis auf J2.
Beide Schalter können getrennt von einander betätigt werden und somit sind alle 4 Betriebsmoden frei wählbar. 
Aufwand des Mods ca. 45 min..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe meine neue Wasserkühlung jetzt Komplet und zeige euch mal die unterschiedlichen Betriebsmoden in einem laufenden Testaufbau.

Das Test system basted aus Innovatek HPPS+, Magicool Slim Dual 240, Watercool HK3, Lics IC-Plex 120 Ausgl.Beh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*---------------------------Normalmodus --------------------------------------------------------Silentmodus*------------------------
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0tZR5794M0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddw5gRCPrx4
*--------------------------Powermodus --------------------------------------------------------Automodus*---------------------------
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a7cfbcrXMkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7aX94TLvU4


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2008)

Hast echt sauber weitergedacht und umgesetzt   

Schöne Arbeit


----------



## dorow (6. Januar 2009)

Zur besseren Übersicht habe ich alles in den ersten Beitrag Kopiert.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

das hast du sehr gut gemacht! die Videos sind was einmaliges!


----------



## Duke (6. Januar 2009)

Super gemacht. 
Hab mir das auch mal nachgebaut mit zwei Kippschaltern. Große Unterschiede bemerke ich bei meinem wenig restriktiven Kreislauf aber nicht, und hatte auch keine erwartet. Die Pumpe läuft bei mir wieder im "normalen" Modus. Ist aber schön zu wissen das man jederzeit alle Features der Pumpe zur Hand hat falls man sie doch mal brauchen sollte.  Einen Durchflusssensor um die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## David[-_-]b (6. Januar 2009)

ich finde es auch sehr gut und hilfreich^^

sehr schöne arbeit


----------



## hobbits1970 (8. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne Anleitung ... schade das sowas nicht direkt von Innovatek gebaut wurde


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

schick die pumpe doch zu denen und lass da des prinzip bezahlen´! das is nämlich n klasse mod!


----------



## cOGcaine (24. März 2009)

jo was soll ich sagen , Funzt 
eine frage hätt ich noch : läuft die pumpe bei euch im powermodus auch 2 mal an ?  quasi:  anlaufen  > kurzes einbrechen der leistung > anlaufen  > kurzes einbrechen > anlaufen pumpenleistung stabil​


----------



## dorow (23. April 2009)

cOGcaine schrieb:


> jo was soll ich sagen , Funzt
> 
> 
> eine frage hätt ich noch : läuft die pumpe bei euch im powermodus auch 2 mal an ? quasi: anlaufen > kurzes einbrechen der leistung > anlaufen > kurzes einbrechen > anlaufen pumpenleistung stabil​


 
Also bei mir läuft die Pumpe einmal an und fährt dann die Leistung hoch. Beim Auto Modus ist es fast genauso nur das sie nach Erreichen der Maximal Leistung etwas zurück fährt.


----------



## Jazzman (23. April 2009)

super Anleitung sollteste dir Patentieren lassen^^


----------



## Holdman (26. März 2010)

Hast du echt gut gemacht! ^^ Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch, undzwar eine ganz leichte. Da ich selber Besitzer dieser Pumpe bin und vorhabe mir einen Magiccool AGB zu kaufen, wüsste ich gerne welchen Adapter du für den Auslass der Pumpe gekauft hast. Ich komme echt nicht weiter da mich das derzeitige Angebot an Adaptern etwas verwirrt. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## dorow (26. März 2010)

Danke für das Lob. Als Auslass Adapter kaufst du dir diesen:
Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4"  oder um kosten zu sparen 
Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 mit diesem Set hast du alle Anschlüsse.
ob du diesen nun bei Aquatuning oder  im A-C Shop Kaufst oder wo anders ist eigentlich egal. Die Bezeichnung ist überall gleich.


----------



## Holdman (26. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## dorow (7. Juni 2010)

Da ich mir jetzt einen Durchflusssensor gekauft habe. Reiche ich hier die Durchflusswerte der einzelnen Betriebsmoden nach.

Durchflusswerte der einzelnen Betribesmoden.

Normalmodus:   43,85 L/h
Powermodus:     50,05 L/h
Silentmodus:      32,20 L/h
Automodus:        55,69 L/h

Aufbau: 
Pumpe - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator - MIPS WaKü-Filter Sixdesign - Mainboard Kühler -  Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285 - TFC Xchanger-Quad Radiator 480 - MIPS WaKü-Filter Sixdesign - HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3 - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" - LICS IC-Plex 120 AGB - und wieder zur Pumpe 

Wie zusehen ist der Automodus der stärkste Modus und Trotzalem leiser als der Powermodus.

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

Hmm - hast du mal getestet, wie der Durchfluss ohne die Filter aussieht? Nach aktueller Vermutung läuft der Silentmodus mit 55Hz. Ich hab mit meiner 50Hz 1046 aber ~den gleichen Durchfluss und ich hab deutlich mehr und z.T. restriktivere Kühlkörper Schnelltrennkupplungen und von meinen seriell verrohrten Radiatoren will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## dorow (9. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - hast du mal getestet, wie der Durchfluss ohne die Filter aussieht? Nach aktueller Vermutung läuft der Silentmodus mit 55Hz. Ich hab mit meiner 50Hz 1046 aber ~den gleichen Durchfluss und ich hab deutlich mehr und z.T. restriktivere Kühlkörper Schnelltrennkupplungen und von meinen seriell verrohrten Radiatoren will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


 Nein ohne Filter habe ich den Durchfluss noch nicht getestet. Werde ich auch glaube ich nicht (zu hoher aufwand und ich sehe da auch keinen Nutzen drin). Die Pumpe läuft so oder so nie im Silentmodus. Im Normalmodus kann ich die Pumpe nicht hören, bei mir läuft sie im Automodus. Und dafür hat sie ausreichend Leistung, nicht hörbar und keine Mehrkosten. Fazit des Mods für mich: mehr Leistung ohne mehr kosten.


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Oktober 2010)

> Normalmodus:   43,85 L/h
> Powermodus:    50,05 L/h
> Silentmodus:     32,20 L/h
> Automodus:      55,69 L/h



Heißt das, dass, wenn ich die Pumpe so lasse wie sie ist, nämlich im Automodus (ist sie doch Standardmäßig?), die Pumpleistung am höchsten ist?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (20. Oktober 2010)

Kurz und knapp: Ja  Kann ich auch nicht glauben aber scheint ja so zu sein


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke aus? Ich glaube meine HPPS+ läuft ständig im Powermodus so wie die Rattert (hört man durch die geschlossene Zimmertür...).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die so laut ist, ist entweder Luft drin oder irgendwas hinüber (ggf. nur die Lagerbuchsen verhärtet), aber das hat nichts mit dem Betriebsmodus zu tun.


----------



## dorow (24. Oktober 2010)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass, wenn ich die Pumpe so lasse wie sie ist, nämlich im Automodus (ist sie doch Standardmäßig?), die Pumpleistung am höchsten ist?


Standardmäßig läuft die Pumpe in Normal Modus. Außer du hast die Pumpe direkt bei Innovatek in einem Bestimmten Modus gekauft.
Im Automodus sucht die Pumpe ständig nach dem besten druck, um so das Maximum an Leistung zu liefern (Denke ich ).

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung:

Betriebsmodi
Die HPPS Plus verfügt für Spezialisten und spezielle Anwendungsfälle neben dem Normal Modus, mit dem die Pumpe ausgeliefert wird (hier Föderhöhe 2,05m), über einen "Silent" und einen "Power" Modus. 
Die verschiedenen Modi können durch einen kleinen Eingriff (per Lötbrücken) selbst eingestellt werden. Alternativ ist die HPPS Plus aber auch voreingestellt verfügbar.
Silent Modus: Im Silent Modus wechselt der Microprozesssor in der Pumpe die Ansteuertechnik des Antriebs wodurch die (onehin schon extrem leise) Pumpe vollends "unhörbar" wird. Die Pumpe ist so quasi nicht mehr hörbar, verliert allerdings etwas an Pumpleistung (nur noch etwa 1,65m - was aber immer noch mehr als ausreichend ist)
Power Modus: Im Power Modus kann die Pumpe mit maximaler angelegter Betriebs-Spannung bis zu 4m Wassersäule fördern und sucht selbstständig den maximal möglichen Betriebspunkt! (Hinweis: Für maximale Förderhöhe muss die maximal zulässige Betriebsspannung anliegen - Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir hier gerne zur Verfügung)
*Normal Modus (Auslieferzustand)*: Dies ist der Kompromiss zwischen maximaler Leistung und Geräuschlosigkeit. Der optimale Betriebszustand in jedem normalen Wasserkühlsystem da die Pumpe hier nicht hörbar ist und dennoch über eine extreme Leistung verfügt.


----------

